# Construccion paso a paso de robot seguidor de linea



## fisicajohn

Quiero pedirles el gran favor de orientarme como construir paso a paso un robot seguidor de linea linea,incluyendo el plano y lista de materiales.Aunque tengo algunos conocimnientos basicos en electronica necesito de todo su apoyo. Mil gracias


----------



## zmok

ola mira ... un diagrama asi en este momento no tengo .. pero para sensar la linea puedes usar un fotodiodo emisor y un fototransistor, en ocasiones la señal del fototransistor puede ir directa a tu circuito de control (que este caso te recomiendo un microcontrolador .. ya sea un pic16f84 o un pic 16f877 depende el tipo de motores que deseas usar ...) en caso de que la señal de salida del fototransistor sea muy pequeña necesitaras de algun amplificador .. talvez algun transistor ... o algun OPAM ... 

otra opcion como sensor es el CNY70 .. busca el datasheet de el ... su configuracion es sencilla .. de echo es un integrado con un emisor y receptor incluido .. 

espero haberte ayudado si no hazme saber tus dudas


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, a mí una vez se me había ocurrido hacer uno así y te cuento lo que pude hacer:
Probé con un led y un fototransistor que apuntaran sobre el piso y que reflejara sobre una línea. El problema era el piso, habia pisos que reflejaba la luz y otros que no, entonces me trabé.
Después se me ocurrió hacer un seguidor de paredes, es decir, un autito que andubiera solo sin chocar nada y cuando llega a una pared, dobla y la sigue. Bueno para esto los sensores que usé eran también leds infrarrojos con fototransistores pero manejados por un 567, de esta manera evitaba interferencias con la luz ambiente.
Después de esto me dieron ganas de hacer un amplificador de calidad y abandoné el proyecto del seguidor de paredes


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, se llama LM567 puede tener una H al final u otra letra. Bueno, son detectores de tonos que más adelante te cuento para qué los usé.
Tenés un LED que tiene que rebotar contra un objeto y volver al fototransistor no? ahora bien, ¿cómo sabés que la luz recibida es de tu LED o de cualquier otra fuente? La solución es emitir luz a una frecuencia determinada, no cambiarle la longitud de onda, sino prenderlo y apagarlo muchas veces como por ejemplo, a 1KHz.
El LM567 es muy por arriba, un integrado que cuando en la entrada detecta una señal a la frecuencia que está sintonizado, activa una salida.
Entonces, conectás el fototransistor a la entrada del 567 y cuando reciba una luz cualquiera no va a pasar nada, pero cuando reciba una luz que se prenda y apague muchas veces, el 567 la detecta y tenés tu salida activada.
Son integrados de $1.
En la hoja de datos encontrás, justamente, muchos datos.
Son muy versátiles, pueden usarse como osciladores, osciladores con salidas defasadas 90º, detectores de tono, VCO, y más.
En pablín también hay un circuito, creo que se llama detector de proximidad infrarrojo que yo lo armé y con unas modificaciones andubo.
Bueno, espero haber sido claro


----------



## agusrr

hola
estoy intentando hacer el robot seguidor de lineas y hay algo que no e tenido en cuenta,puesto q no me funciona.
lo primero es preguntar si el esquematico expuesto se relaciona con el esquema de layout de la pagina de www.x-robotics.com. es que veo que las patas de los transistores no tienen concordancia con las del layout. el patillaje tengo entendido que es: de los BC-CBE y de los BD-ECB,correcto? otra duda que tengo es si,tal cual como aparece en el esquema, la flechas que salen o entran del transistor....si son emisor o colector indistintamente. yo tengo entendido que sea una flecha entrante o saliente,esa siempre es la del emisor,el colector la otra(la que no tiene flecha). eso es cierto?
a ver si podeis echarme una mano porque tengo q entregar el robot en unos dias y no doy con el fallo. a la salida siempre tengo los 6V de la entrada...nunca consigo que varie,solo 6 continuos

espero que podais ayudarme y muchas gracias


----------



## rafael hernandez

Hola en el esquema de un transistoe la flecha es el emisor


----------



## Javier Marchetti

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, a mí una vez se me había ocurrido hacer uno así y te cuento lo que pude hacer:
> Probé con un led y un fototransistor que apuntaran sobre el piso y que reflejara sobre una línea. El problema era el piso, habia pisos que reflejaba la luz y otros que no, entonces me trabé.
> Después se me ocurrió hacer un seguidor de paredes, es decir, un autito que andubiera solo sin chocar nada y cuando llega a una pared, dobla y la sigue. Bueno para esto los sensores que usé eran también leds infrarrojos con fototransistores pero manejados por un 567, de esta manera evitaba interferencias con la luz ambiente.
> Después de esto me dieron ganas de hacer un amplificador de calidad y abandoné el proyecto del seguidor de paredes



Hola viejo! yo tb estudio en la UTN en mi caso en la regional Tucumán y estaba pensando hacer algo parecido a tu auto seguidor de paredes, te pediría si no fuera mucha molestia algo de información de tu proyecto, algo que me pueda ser de guía por lo menos, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Javier Marchetti dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, a mí una vez se me había ocurrido hacer uno así y te cuento lo que pude hacer:
> Probé con un led y un fototransistor que apuntaran sobre el piso y que reflejara sobre una línea. El problema era el piso, habia pisos que reflejaba la luz y otros que no, entonces me trabé.
> Después se me ocurrió hacer un seguidor de paredes, es decir, un autito que andubiera solo sin chocar nada y cuando llega a una pared, dobla y la sigue. Bueno para esto los sensores que usé eran también leds infrarrojos con fototransistores pero manejados por un 567, de esta manera evitaba interferencias con la luz ambiente.
> Después de esto me dieron ganas de hacer un amplificador de calidad y abandoné el proyecto del seguidor de paredes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola viejo! yo tb estudio en la UTN en mi caso en la regional Tucumán y estaba pensando hacer algo parecido a tu auto seguidor de paredes, te pediría si no fuera mucha molestia algo de información de tu proyecto, algo que me pueda ser de guía por lo menos, desde ya muchas gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola, hace tiempo que estube con eso y no llegué muy lejos porque al tiempo se me ocurrió otro proyecto y los planos no los encuentro. Lo que tenía en mente era hacerlo sin microcontroladores, todo con lógica digital, según qué sensores se activaran que doblara para un lado o no.
Lo más importante es pensar en la rutina que haría el auto, qué movimiento debe hacer cuando detecta una pared y qué debe hacer cuando no detecta nada.
Suerte!

PD: yo estudio en la UTN de capital federal, ING. Industrial


----------



## Leonardo

Hola soy nuevo en el foro! yo te recomiendo un circuito sencillo con LDR (resistencia sensible a la luz) lo utilizas con un amplificador operacional cmo comparador! en la entrada + y - del mismo utilizas 2 divisores de tension, uno de ellos contiene el LDR, resistencia y el otro 2 resistencias a modo de mantener una tension constante... solo necesitas 2 circuitos identicos...


----------



## Alejo GS

Hola Amigos,

Soy Nuevo En Esta Comunidad Tan Bacana Y Hoy Quiero Esplicarles A Los Que Todavia No Logran
Hacer Su Microbot Seguidor De Linea. Los Intentare De Guiar Gracias A Mis Pocos Conocimientos De Microcontroladores Ya Que Apenas Estoy Comensando A Estudiar Una Tecnologia En Electronica En El SENA De Mi Pais.

Para Que Su Robot Sea Preciso En La Linea "Escluyendo La Programacion Que Le Den". 
Lo Que Recomiendo Son Los Sensores CNY 70, O Pueden Utilizar Un Fotodiodo Y Un LED Infrarrojo; Pero Es Mucho Mas Comodo Los CNY, A Qui Les Dejo La Coneccion De Este Si Lo Desean Hacer Asi.


----------



## Trick21

mira yo arme un robot que sigue lineas de papel metalizado entonces se refleja la luz de 2 LED o lamparillas en 2 fotodiodos y cuando la luz deja de reflejarse apaga el motor de ese lado y asi gira 90º, tengo todo de como armarlo y los materales. te los pongo a aca abajo escrito.

Materiales:

>2 fototranssistores BPW 22A1
>2 transsistores BD 135
>2 relec 10 amperes7 &volts
>2 interruptores simples
>2 lamparitas de 3 voltios tipo linterna comun
>1 conector de 12 segmentos
>2 portapilas una para 6 voltios (4 pilas) y otro para 3 voltios (2 pilas)
>Cables (0.25 mm recomiendo y distintos colores)
>10 grampas para cable coaxil
>20 tornillos con arandela y tuerca de 1 cm para fijar los elementos a la base
>2 topes plasticos cuyo diametro debera tener la medida del eje de las ruedas
>10 tonillos de 2 cm  con arandela y tuerca para poder armar las grampas y fijar el eje.
>pegamento
>Cinta aisladora
>2 motores de 6 a 12 voltios
>2 grampas para asegurar los motores a la base
>2 ruedas tipo trende aterrisaje de aeromodelismo
>2 tubos para fijar las ruedas y deberan tener el mismo diametro
>2 engranajes, la cantidad de dientes varia de la velocidad a la que se queire reducir, recomiendo de 40 a 30 dientes
>un circulo de acrilico de 20 cm de diametro
>1 plancha de acetato para acer las grampas de los relec y asegurar lso portapilas
> papel metalico para la pista
>papel o carulina negra para el fondo de las pistas

Es un robot diseñado para funcionar sobre pistas a 90º Dichapista debe ser construida pòr papael metalico sobre un fondo oscuro en este caso cartulina o papel negro 

En la parte delantera quedaria 2 lamparillas de linterna o leds que iluminan la psta plateada y 2 fototransistores uno a cada lado.

Para que el robot funcione bien se debe regular la posición de los fototransistores y  ademas recomiendo reducir la velocidad del robot mediante engranajes o una caja reductora…


1)agarrar el circulo de acrilico de 20 cm de diámetro dividir a la mitad el circulo y poner los motores agujerar el acrilico con un punson caliente o con un clavo fijarlos con grampas y con tornillos.

2)colocar 1 eje a cada motor el cual sostendra a la rueda con grampas para cable coaxil, agarrar las ruedas al eje y pegarles los engranajes de tal forma que el engranaje del motor y el de la rueda coincidan.

3)distribuir los elementos como se explica en el mapa.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Leonardo dijo:
			
		

> utilizas con un amplificador operacional cmo comparador!



¿Por qué la gente insiste e insiste en usar amplificador operacionales como comparadores, teniendo los comparadores que vienen en el mismo encapsulado, cuestan lo mismo y son más rápidos?


----------



## jose_flash

este circuto es bueno?. lo digo porque en el video se ve guapo y el esquema es simple


----------



## charlylex

HOLA!

Pues nomas de paso. les recomiendo que antes de hacer su control electrónico, se dediquen a buscar los motores adecuados. Entiéndase por motor adecuado aquel que es pequeño, "fuerte", de poco consumo de corriente, ligero, y cuya alimentacion no exceda de los 6 volts. Ahora que si los encuentran con un buen sistema de engranes mucho mejor!

también piensen como sera su mecánica, su chasis, si ira lento o rápido, o si sera uno de carreras como los que muestro a continuación:

YouTube - Pruebas Seguidor de lineas
YouTube - Robot seguidor de linea "Mistico"
YouTube - Robot Seguidor de Linea "Mistico KRN-1"
YouTube - AGV's TESE

Muestran como se fue dando la mejora de mis AGV's, desde el modelo lento, hasta el de carreras. y actualmente trabajo en uno mucho mejor!

Les cuento un poco acerca de ellos, en todos siempre e usado el mismo control, lo único que ha cambiado es la mecánica ya que el control pues responde bien incluso a mayores velocidades. Pero al ser un control análogo o como lo denomino, "todo o nada" basado en Operacionales; tiene sus limitantes y ventajas una limitante es que no puedo usar motores que consuman mas de 2A aunque los que uso solo consumen entre 100mAh y 200mAh, otra es que no tiene la capacidad de encontrar la linea una ves que salio de ella y solo puede operar dos motores y dos sensores a la ves. Una ventaja es que es sencillo, económico y tiene una muy buena respuesta a altas velocidades y por eso se debe de tener una buena mecánica.

Al principio use los sensores CNY70, que por cierto son muy buenos y económicos, pero actualmente uso los QRD1114 que son similares solo que mas pequeños y su distancia de sensado es mayor a los 5mm del CNY70. Sin embargo con ambos modelos tuve una excelente respuesta, pero por tamaño me decidi a los QRD1114.

Espero les sirvan mis pequeñas recomendaciones y si en algo les puedo ayudar, con gusto; nomas no me pidan que les mande diagramas, tambien es cosa de que nos quebremos un poco la cabeza o no?

Bye bye y suerte!


----------



## jose_flash

sip es verdad ,pero lo queria decir si tiene sentido este diagrama que es que me viene en la web ,lo de los motores lo tengo controlado son dos motores de aeromodelismo que me dieron ,van a 6 V consumen poco ya que el avion en total  consume 250 mah y van a 3500 rpm y tienen una gran fuerza . este es el diagrama que venia en la wed y lo otro el supuesto robot armado . gracias por tu atensión 

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=o0MG_Awk4kw


----------



## anthony123

Al ver los videos me ilusione!


----------



## jose_flash

jejeje es la leche!


----------



## charlylex

Hola de nuevo!

Me da gusto que les gustaran los videos!



> jose_flash Publicado: Lun Nov 05, 2007 9:52 am    Asunto:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> sip es verdad ,pero lo queria decir si tiene sentido este diagrama que es que me viene en la web ,lo de los motores lo tengo controlado son dos motores de aeromolelismo que me dieron ,van a 6 V consumen poco ya que el avion en total consume 250 mah y van a 3500 rpm y tienen una gran fuerza . este es el diagrama que venia en la wed y lo otro el supuesto robot armado . gracias por tu atensión



Jose, fijate que ese circuito lo arme y funciono bien. lo malo es que en ese entonces no tenia los motores adecuados, pero si, funciona.




> anthony123 Publicado: Lun Nov 05, 2007 10:21 am    Asunto:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Al ver los videos me ilusione!



Hola Anthony. te ilucionaste?, porque?

Aprobechando. tengo dificultades para adaptar las señales de mis sensores a un pic, segun esto uso el 74LS14P que tiene Shmit Tigger para asi tener las señales en altos y bajos. Pero nomas no queda aunque es bueno decir que es la primera ves que usare un PIC para un AGV de carreras y con los operacionales funciona si meto las señales al PIC pero ocupa mas espacio en el impreso.

Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias Bye bye


----------



## anthony123

charlylex dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo!
> 
> Me da gusto que les gustaran los videos!
> Hola Anthony. te ilucionaste?, porque?
> 
> Gracias Bye bye


Por que la cosa ta chida. supero que un circuito tan sencillo haga eso.


----------



## Ingfis_Juan

Ufffffffffff, que fueron esos videos, impresionante. Hace medio año estoy en un vaiven sobre si hacer o no un robot ajajaj Ahora si me anime, gracias charly.


----------



## jim_17

Hablando de robots seguidores de lineas. Yo hice uno como proyecto de investigacion en el instituto, utilitzé un servo motor hitec 311 a 6v, pero en un concurso que fuí, los demas participantes usaban servo motores pero a 15v, en hacer el recorrido yo tardaba 1 min y ellos 15 sec, poniendo un 7805, para regular la tension del pic y hacer que funcionen los motores a 15v me serviria ?, otra cosa es como hago yo para saber la intensidad que consumen los motores si en el pdf no viene ?, lo medi con el tester y me marcó 90mA debe ser eso lo que consumen los motores ? necesito respuestas, thanks.


----------



## charlylex

La mejor Forma de saber que corriente consumen tus motores, si no lo especifica una etiqueta en el. es la siguiente:

 - Conecta tu motor a los voltajes que lo alimentaras, 3, 5, 6, 9, etc. 

 - Con tu tester (multimetro, como lo conocemos en México), mide la corriente que consume cuando funciona sin carga alguna; es decir, sin ningun mecanismo acoplado a su eje.

 - Despues. hazlo de nuevo pero ahora totalmente atrancado, mientras gira aprieta su eje con unas pinzas, asi hasta que se pare totalmete. Al estar totalmente atrancado el tester medira la corriente maxima que esta consumiendo el motor.

 - Procuren hacer esto en un instante ya que si pasa mucho tiempo es logico que el motor se caliente de mas y pueda llegar a quemarse y al consumir la maxima corriente se acorta tambien la vida util de sus baterias si es que las usan, si usan fuente de alimentacion solo procuren que sus transistores o integrados tangan una buena disipación de calor o una proteccion para corto circuitos.

Lo mismo pueden hacer con Motores a Pasos, notaran que estos consumirán quiza mas corriente que un simple motor de corriente directa (C.D. o D.C.).

Bueno espero estos tips les ayuden para hacer un buen diseño y asi vayan pensando cuanto voltaje y corriente necesitaran. esto en las competencias es indispensable pues, si tienen un robot que consume 900 mAh a 9v, por dar un ejemplo, y lo alimentan a 9v pero con 500 mAh. ya imaginaran que pasara.

Bye bye! y suerte con sus diseños!

PD: mis modelos Mistico KRN-FV y M-F1 Mustang compitieron en un evento y estuvieron casi  perfectos! KRN fue el 4° lugar y M-F1 Mustang fue el ganador. Pronto estare compartiendo los videos.


----------



## jim_17

Aqui os dejo el mi primer proyecto en el mundo de la electronica, un robot seguidor de linea. El ingenio y herramientas electrónicas son muy básicas pero espero ayudar a la gente que empieza como yo.

En la primera imagen os dejo el esquema del circuito electronico.

Según el circuito tengo que destacar 4 cosas:

1) Se puede utilizar servo motor o no para controlar la dirección del robot seguidor. (aconsejo que no pongáis el servo que sale del pin7.

2) Se puede utilizar o no el regulador de tensión lm705. Si el voltaje que ponéis no supera los 6v no hace falta poner el regulador, si el voltaje si que supera los 6v debéis poner el regulador lm705 por que sino quemareis el pic.

3) Podéis utilizar el pic que queráis para controlar el automatismo seguidor.

4) Los sensores cny70 los encontrareis fácilmente ya que se usan mucho, cuando el sensor detecta, envía un 0 a la entrada del pin y cuando no detecta envía un 1.

A continuación os dejo una pequeña imagen para que entendáis el funcionamiento y un diagrama de bloques para que entendáis el funcionamiento y  lo podáis programar a vuestro gusto.

También os dejo las pistas del pcb y tal.

En la cara de los componentes donde pone servo si no queréis poner un servo que controle la dirección no lo pongáis, y donde pone U2 es donde debe ir el regulador lm7805, si no lo ponéis debéis hacer un puente. 

Eso es todo y espero que os animéis a hacerlo.


----------



## osterie

hola a todos, estoy trabajando en un carrito seguidor de linea, pero he oido por ahi ke los cny70 son muy malos y me recomendaron el qrb1114, ke me dicen de esto?


----------



## charlylex

osterie...

Bueno no es que sean malos, de hecho no lo son... pero la principal característica del qrd1114, comparado con el cny70 es que tiene un mayor rango de sensado... es decir con el qrd tienes 8 o 10 mm maximos de distancia para sensar. Comparado con los 5 mm efectivos del cny70.
Sin mencionar que es un poco mas compacto, tiene una respuesta un poco mejor y su precio es un poco más elevado.

yo uso el qrd1114  en mis modelos, aquí puedes ver los resultados, pero también funcionan bien con el cny70...

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=charlylex 

bye bye y seguimos en contacto...


----------



## anthony123

Cual es el tuyo? el de que mesa?


----------



## charlylex

Los mios son Mistico "KRN-FV y M-F1 Mustang", donde aparesca el chavo con el pants gris (soy yo), son mis robots...


----------



## y_la_cheyen_apa

Yo les recomiendo a todos los que quieran hacer un carrito seguidor de líneas que traten de conseguir sensores TCRT5000, son un poco dificil de conseguir pero no necesitan de amplificar la señal con transistores BJT ni con OPAMP, son de la misma marca de los CNY70 (vishay der telefunken), además no es necesario amplificar la señal de estos sensores, basta con conectarlos a un 74HC14, es decir un disparador inversor Schmitt 74HC14 que controla el ciclo de histéresis entregando una señal limpia para eliminar los rebotes de la señal de salida. Puenden encontrar diagramas al respecto en www.decelectronics.com (que vende a toda la República Mexicana y otros países de América Latina); es recomendable usar dos sensores pero se puden usar 3 o más, también es recomendable usar motores de bajo voltaje y mas ligeros (5v a 15v)  con una caja de engranes que reduzca la velocidad y aumente el toque, o bien usar los motores con la reductora integrada y si se desea controlar el sentido de giro del motor (porque para dar vueltas el carrito una llanta tiene que girar adelante y otra hacia atrás) se puede usar un L293D que contiene un puente H, es fácil usar su lógica y se alimenta con 5 volts, por el contrario usar motores a pasos tiene el inconveniente de que se necesita manejar con una lógica específica además de ser más pesados y consumir demasiado voltaje (12v o 24v al menos para un robot pequeño es mucho), usar servos tampoco es lo más óptimo, pues son un poco dificil de conseguir y además se deben de truncar para que den un giro completo y modificar su lógica pwm, tambien tienen muy buen torque pero son un poco lentos. Tambien recomiendo usar microcontrolador para controlar la lógica de movimiento del carrito pues si se sale de la línea puedes programarlo para que regrese.


----------



## jose_flash

ola...yo termine el robots y funciona pero el bd140 se calienta muchisimo...y a llegado el momento de que se oye una pequeñe explosion y el motor ya no tesponde a las lineas....eso en el canal der. y en el izquierdo el motor no anda solo se queda parado..


----------



## MaMu

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Leonardo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> utilizas con un amplificador operacional cmo comparador!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué la gente insiste e insiste en usar amplificador operacionales como comparadores, teniendo los comparadores que vienen en el mismo encapsulado, cuestan lo mismo y son más rápidos?
Hacer clic para expandir...


Jajaja, todos los de la UTN pensamos igual.


----------



## c14nur0

bueno  a mi me pico la idea de hacer un carrito de estos,pero quiero que sea muy rapido, hace poco me pasaron unos videos de unos carritos interesantes:
YouTube
YouTube - MINIROBOTICA 2006

bueno pues el resto miren los relacionados, lo bueno es q las 2 de atras son para arrastrar el carro nada mas, me parece mas facil que manejarlo con 2 motores, tengo conocidos que lo hicieron y se pierde mucha velocidad me parece.

la rueda de adelante tiene la traccion y la direccion, en este se ve mas claramente:
YouTube - ALEX RANDALL F1 (AR-F1)

me pica hacer uno de esos soy estudiante de electronica, pero no se mucho de esto, apenas estoy programando en GAL, PICS no manejo aun de todas maneras lo quiero hacer  si alguien me pudiera guiar a hacerlo agradeceria mucho, que veo mucho de sensores y de pics pero la neta no entiendo de pics.


----------



## picrocker

Estoy haciendo un seguidor de linea usando dos sensores reflectivos (QRD1114) y unos motores de paso... pero me anda muy lento, creo que puede ser por los motores de paso... estoy usando un 16F84A y manejo los dos motores PaP con un ULN2803... 

No se si sera porque acoplo directamente el eje de las ruedas al eje de cada motor o es que estos motores no funcionan bien para mover robots...


----------



## gmnc1845

He aqui un pequeño diagrama que es el que se usa en mi uni a diferencia de los que utilizan el cny70 este utiliza el qrd1114 y el lm311 

actualización si no les da la potencia necesaria para el motor les recomiendo poner otro par de tip41c


----------



## Siddharta

Hola, quisiera que me dieran sus consejos acerca de unos motores que planeo usar para mi seguidor de lineas. Conseguí dos motores  cc de una lectora de CD, los alimento con 5v y me funcionan muy bien, el problema es que van muy rápido y me gustaría controlar su velocidad sin tener que usar engranaje, por cierto estoy utilizando el pic16f84a. ¿Qué me recomiendan para controlar la velocidad de esos dos motores?


----------



## Siddharta

encontré un circuito muy fácil de hacer, pero al parecer es solo para un motor
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Control_de_velocidad_de_motores_CC_por_PWM
es posible que se puedan poner dos? como?, o tengo que hacer un circuito para cada motor?


----------



## taylor

si no necesitas mucho torque en los motores, prueba simplemente bajando el voltaje de alimentación a los motores. Pero si necesitas un torque alto, entonces con el mismo PIC puedes crear salidas PWM con con relación de trabajo variable, esto te va a variar la velocidad de los motores y no vas a perder torque


----------



## yuli

Quiero preguntarles a aquellos que han participado en el torneo mexicano de robotica donde puedo encontrar las caracteristicas fisicas y/o mecanicas especificadas de los robots moviles seguidores de lineas para una competencia, ya que he estado buscando y no encuentro algo muy claro.


----------



## serfary

Hola...amigos del foro...todo lo q escriben esta muy bueno...bueno varias cosas no entiendo porque soy muy principiante en la electronica y nos pidieron q construyamos un seguidor de linea..ahora tengo todo el animo de armarlo pero necesito de su ayuda...yo usare un diodo emisor de infrarrojos y un foto transistor..pero me dijeron q luego de esto necesito un circuito comparado o amplificador..creo q es el el 339 por favor necesito una explicación de esto...y tambien sugerencias...ojala se pueda..de antemano muchas gracias...otra cosilla...yo trabajare con motores de radio casetera..de 9v...que opinan de esto tambien...muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Siddharta

Hola serfary, pues primero que nada debes definir que usaras para el control del seguidor de linea, yo solo he visto de dos tipos, el que usa unos transistores y el otro que es con un microcontrolador.
Yo en estos momentos estoy desarrollando un seguidor con un pic, asi que si elijes ese camino te puedo dar unos conejos


----------



## joshuae

hola al respecto de la parte sensorica del seguidor puedes encontrar de varios tipos, y la etapa de comparador no es estrctamente necesaria es decir depende de como vayas a adquirir esta señal, generalemente hay sensores como los cny70 que son muy usados para esto, en este link http://www.dynamoelectronics.com/Sensores.pdf podras encontrar varios tipos de sensores, en los cuales tendras que revisar su hoja de datos para ver el funcionamiento de estos, en sensores como el IS471Fe que se encuentra en el link que te envio, estos tienen salida digital por lo que no requieren etapa de comparacion, si fueras ha hacer un seguidor de linea con entradas digitales.
bueno espero esto te sirva


----------



## serfary

Gracias bro...Siddharta por contestar...la verdad todavia no trabajamos con microcontroladores...estamos en nivel down aun...jeje...usaremos un led azul y un fototransistor un LDR...necesitamos un integrado para el control...asi nos dijo el profesor...pero hasta ahora no comprendo que controla ese integrado...es un 339....ojala puedas explicarme bro...muchas gracias.....


----------



## joshuae

Hola bueno en el caso lo que uds van a hacer es muy sencillo, se va usar un diodo emisor de luz puede ser infraroja o de una banda de espectro visible como el azul, y un receptor al otro lado el cual puede se un fotodiodo  o un fototransisitor, lo que sigue es polarizar el diodo emisor para que "emita luz" este al llegarle al fotodiodo hara que el diodo conduzca una pequeña corriente que si la haces pasar por una resistencia te generara un voltaje, el cual si lo pones al LM339 el cual es un comparador podras tener una salida digital para deteccion.
te aconcejo baja la hoja de datos, y cuando montes la configuracion fijate que el necesita una recisitencia de OPEN COLECTOR a la salida de 3Kohm si no la montas no te va a funcionar.
saludos


----------



## micho300

hola tienen algun circuito electronico  para hacer que un motor cc 12v encienda lentamente hasta llegar asu maxima velocidad..con solo presionar un boton de encendido....lo quiero para controlar motores y mas adelante adaptarlo para motores de gran potencia en alterna y continua
les agardeceria mucho .....no soy experto en electronica pero estoy  empezando
y yo les  contestare cualquier pregunta de motores ac dc instalaciones automatizacion industrial.....hasta se rebobinado d motores.......soy eectricista industrial....mucho gusto


----------



## atricio

hola amigos quiero construir un seguidor de linea pero mi duda es como debo colocar los sensores para que me interprete cuando haya cruces de lineas me podrian dar algunos consejos como debo hacer para los sensores y que condiciones debo tomar en cuenta para construirlo les agradeceria mucho espero sus respuestas


----------



## Chelouruguay

Para el cruce debes poner 2 sensores mas, en posicion mas adelantada que los de la linea central y a los laterales de los mismos.

Esos van a interpretar si hay una linea cruzada.

Saludos


----------



## atricio

gracias por la respuesta es decir que por lo minimo cuantos sensores debo colocar mi profesor me recomendo 6...de los cuales 3 adelante y 3 un poco mas atras me podias explicar un poquito como deberia ser mi logica para la activacion de los motores quiero usar servomotores o micro servo que opinas cuales son los mejores para tu parecer..gracias por la ayuda ojala me puedas contestar gracias de nuevo


----------



## Grey Fox

q son esas cosas naranjas como cuadrados en la figura???


----------



## Grey Fox

zmok dijo:


> ola mira ... un diagrama asi en este momento no tengo .. pero para sensar la linea puedes usar un fotodiodo emisor y un fototransistor, en ocasiones la señal del fototransistor puede ir directa a tu circuito de control (que este caso te recomiendo un microcontrolador .. ya sea un pic16f84 o un pic 16f877 depende el tipo de motores que deseas usar ...) en caso de que la señal de salida del fototransistor sea muy pequeña necesitaras de algun amplificador .. talvez algun transistor ... o algun OPAM ...
> 
> otra opcion como sensor es el CNY70 .. busca el datasheet de el ... su configuracion es sencilla .. de echo es un integrado con un emisor y receptor incluido ..
> 
> espero haberte ayudado si no hazme saber tus dudas


valla si te has dado cuenta dice que tiene conocimientos basicos y tu le estas hablando de microcontroladores es obvio que tu sabes mas que algunos pero no todos como yo que igual esoty apenas aprendiendo deverias de decirle mejor y uos diagramas no soy malos por que ademas es la mejor forma de explicar la elecronica y no con palabras he dicho


----------



## atricio

momento loco si quieres aprender electronica por lo menos tienes que saber usar ese tipo de elementos que menciona el amigo o sino buscar un poco en la red o en libros al menos de ese tipo de esquemas hay muchos y muy variados...usa el internet y de daras cuenta que con 3 componentes te soluciona el problema al paso en la pagina de x-botic hay las configuraciones del CNY70 y si quieres usar fotodiodo y fototransistor usa el gogle y encontraras una pagina muy buena....yo tambien inicie asi buscando y revisando la bola de libros y PDF


----------



## ralego2003

Hola amigos justamente ahorita ando preparando mi seguidor para una competencia en este mes, es mi primer seguidor de linea y tengo varios problemitas ojalá y me puedan ayudar!!

Estoy haciendolo con un PIC para todo el control, 8 sensores QRD1114 con aplificador operacional L324 y un driver L293 para el control de los motores.

A diferencia de los que presentan aquí el seguidor es para resolver laberintos, curvas de 90 y 135 grados aproximadamente, hay que pasar topes, discontinuidades de linea,entre otros obstáculos!! 

Problemas:
1.- El carro es muy inestable cuando va sobre una linea recta ya que los motores tienen un leve giro hacia la derecha y siempre tiene que estar corrigiendo el trayecto.

2.- Las curvas en U las da de una manera muy brusca.

Siento que uno de los problemas graves que tiene mi seguidor es que no utilizo PWM para control de velocidad ya que no se como hacerlo mediante el PIC ya que necesito que el carro tenga reversa por las curvas de 90 y 135 grados.

Espero su ayuda y de antemano gracias!!


----------



## edisontp29

saludos no encuentro el CNY70 en el mercado habra otro tipo de integrado que me haga la misma funcion y como lo podria implementar en el seguidor de linea

Saludos soy de guayaquil quisiera saber donde puedo conseguir el cny70 ya que aca no lo encuentro me puedes decir donde lo encontrastes yo tengo familia en quito me podria decir la direccion alla en donde lo encontrastes para yo informarles a mis familiares que me compren alla pero necesito la direccion para indicarles gracias......


----------



## alexus

que bien no?? el usuario creo este tema y no aparecio mas!!!

sera que es mas facil y menos aburrido que te den todo en la mano, que diseñarlo/ pensarlo? saludos.


----------



## atricio

edisontp29 dijo:


> saludos no encuentro el CNY70 en el mercado habra otro tipo de integrado que me haga la misma funcion y como lo podria implementar en el seguidor de linea
> 
> Saludos soy de guayaquil quisiera saber donde puedo conseguir el cny70 ya que aca no lo encuentro me puedes decir donde lo encontrastes yo tengo familia en quito me podria decir la direccion alla en donde lo encontrastes para yo informarles a mis familiares que me compren alla pero necesito la direccion para indicarles gracias......



haber mi pana de guayaquil en quito puedes encontrarlos en varios lugares en APM es en la avenida 10 de agosto a lado del puente de la orellana en la esquina del colegio italia para mas informacion busca apm en gogle tienen pagina web pero ahi solo tienen el QRD1114 es casi parecido al CNY70 solamente tienes que encapsularlos ya que tienen un poco de interfentencia con la luz del sol custan al rededor de 2.70, donde si hay los cny70 es en el sur de quito en la avenida maldonado al frente del dsipensario del IESS se llama megatronica cuestan al rededor de 3.50 a mas de las resistencias y demas cosas que necesitas para que los uses .....ahora un circuito que te saque de apuros busca en gogle robot seguidor de linea HYPERION es de un ing cuencano muy bueno yo probe ese circuito muy bueno como para iniciar esta hecho en basic nada complicado super facilito de armar y demas....estoy de acuerdo con el pana sino buscas no te enteras no esperes todo hecho con esta ayuda ya sales del apuro 

saludos


----------



## cerebroo

Hola, necesito saber cual deberia ser la logica, para empezar con esto de los seguidores... osea para girar a la izquierda, a la derecha, girar 180º .. 
Necesito una idea, desde ya muchas gracias .. 

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## alexus

si el sensor de la derecha, ve blanco o negro, gira a la izquierda, el motor izquiero queda quieto y el motor derecho gira.

lo mismo para el otro lado, si quieres giro tipo tanque, la cosa se complica...


----------



## cerebroo

pero como deberian ir ubicados los sensores... en que posicion.. y de alli plantear la lógica


----------



## alexus

a que te refiers?

que yo sepa van mirando el piso...


----------



## luisperezmedina

Chicos espero que este link le sea muy útil, es un tutorial sobre la construcción de este robot esta con sus esquemas y pcb respetivo
http://ib-electronic.com/index-6-como contruir un seguidor de lineas.html


----------



## KillerLam

Buenas gente, estaba leyendo por aqui, ya que quisiera hacer mi primer seguidor de liena, y soy nuevo como muchos otros, peor ya le voy captando, solo tengo unas cuantas preguntas:

1.-Por ahi mencionaron que son buenos los motores d elos lectores de discos, y que son rapidos, se puede hacer que esos motores vallan en reversa para el robot?

2.-He visto varios circuitos con y sin pic, y me gustaria hace rmi seguidor con los sensores QRD1114, ya que lei son buenos, y queria saber si tiene una cierta velocidad para procesar la señal y mandarla al pic o directo a los motores, si es asi, seria conveniente subirle la velocidad de procesamiento? y si es asi, hay maneras para hacerlo?

De antemano le doy las gracias por un poco de su tiempo.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## charly_lex

KillerLam dijo:


> Buenas gente, estaba leyendo por aqui, ya que quisiera hacer mi primer seguidor de liena, y soy nuevo como muchos otros, peor ya le voy captando, solo tengo unas cuantas preguntas:
> 
> 1.-Por ahi mencionaron que son buenos los motores d elos lectores de discos, y que son rapidos, se puede hacer que esos motores vallan en reversa para el robot?
> 
> 2.-He visto varios circuitos con y sin pic, y me gustaria hace rmi seguidor con los sensores QRD1114, ya que lei son buenos, y queria saber si tiene una cierta velocidad para procesar la señal y mandarla al pic o directo a los motores, si es asi, seria conveniente subirle la velocidad de procesamiento? y si es asi, hay maneras para hacerlo?
> 
> De antemano le doy las gracias por un poco de su tiempo.
> 
> Saludos!!!!


 
Es cierto que los lectores de cd-rom tienen motores, pero... observa que pueden ser motores a pasos, estos comunmente estan montados en el mecanismo que hace mover el lector laser, e incluso en el mecanismo que hace girar el disco.

El mecanismo que hace que la bandeja del disco sea expulsada usa un motor de cc, este motor si es reversible por lo que si podria hacer que tu seguidor de linea vaya hacia adelante y hacia atras.

La velocidad de procesamiento depende mucho del tipo de microcontrolador que uses, asi como tambien del oscilador que este necesite. Si utilizas un PIC te recomiendo valores de oscilador de entre 8 y 20 Mhz.

Pero recuerda que para cualquier tipo de control en el que se implementan sensores debe existir una etapa de acondicionamiento de señal, especialmente si el sistema es digital y el sensor analogo como es el caso del CNY70 y QRD1114. Asi como tambien es necesario una etapa de acondicionamiento de señal para la salida a los motores comunmente llamada etapa de potencia fundamental pata hacer que los motores puedan hacer mover el robot.

Visita mi canal en youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/charlylex seguimos en contacto.


----------



## manuelkrtc

En este link esta todo el proceso de como desarrollar el seguidor de linea negra. o si lo desea de linea blanca solo es invertir las entradas de los amplificadores operacionales


Link:


----------



## yeimar

hola soy nueva en la electronica y me gustaria hacer un robot seguidor de lineas pero tengo muy poco conosimiento y sobre la programacion de pic

hola soy nueva en la electronica y me gustaria hacer un robot seguidor de lineas pero tengo muy poco conosimiento y sobre la programacion de pic


----------



## manuelkrtc

para el seguidor de linea negra no es necesario programar en pic, ya que su logica es muy basica, podrias solo implementar con compuertas


----------



## marquius

hola que tal me podrian ayudar? tengo este circuito de un seguidor de lineas: http://www.tecnosalva.com/robot-seguidor-línea 
el cual es analogo y desearia implementarle un circuito inversor de giro a los motores para que si hay un tipo de obstaculo el retroceda y vuelva a seguir la linea en reversa o en todo caso si no puede pasar el obstaculo el se detenga como puedo conectar el circuito de giro:
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/04/inversor-de-giro-de-motor-con.html 
u algun circuito q pueda conectar para q realice dicho requerimiento

espero me puedan ayudar!! gracias
marcos viteri


----------



## shukata13

Hola yo estoy haciendo un robot seguidor de lineas con los fotodiodos y fototransistores que me encontre en un mouse en desuso los que tenian una bolita como cursor ademas de un lm324 y bd139 y con unos motores de 12v y mi pregunta seria por que un motor gira mas rapido que el otro? yo creo que el voltaje de referencia respecto al otro es diferente. Pero no estoy seguro una ayuda no me caeria mal gracias.


----------



## joshuae

hola a todos los constructores de seguidores de linea creo que esto les va a gustar.
http://www.dynamoelectronics.com/dynamo-tienda-virtual.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=dynamo.tpl&product_id=174&category_id=63
miren los videos de esa web hace unos dias compre un seguidor de linea de estos y lo estoy probando, que es lo interesante que se usan motores DC con caja reductora muy veloces que van arriba de las 300RPM cuando un servo motor solo entrega 100RPM en un buen caso, el consumo de corriente no es alto se hace con dos baterias AAA de 700mA a 1.5V recargables, cualquier inquietud me cuentan!!


----------



## mcpiebot

Chequense este video, en la info del video vienen los links del diagrama electrico y fotos en alta calidad del robot.






Saludos!


----------



## Aracely Torres

hola a todos , es mejor usar un servomotor para un carro seguidor de linea?


----------



## RCRIOLLO

hola comunidad electronica me gusta este proyecto esta muy interezante voy acontruir un carrito  seguidor de linea


----------



## aletho

HOLA A TODOS, OIGAN DISCULPE EL QUE INICIO EL TEMA manuelkrtc, podrias subir esa informacion que tienes sobre el seguidor de linea pero en otro gestor de descargas, esque suena interesante pero megaupload nos lo quitaron, podrias subirlo porfavor de nuevo?


----------



## yafico

muchachos como están,este tema me interesa mucho, ya estoy en la construcción de un seguidor de lineas sencillo con transistores, el que pusieron mas atrás, pero alguien me dijo que funcionaria mejor con un 741. La cuestión es que no encuentro nada referente a eso. pero quedo con la duda, si alguien sabe como o tiene un esquema , se lo agradecería

MUCHAS GRACIAS Y ADELANTE CON NUESTROS PROYECTOS


----------



## SERGIOD

yafico dijo:


> muchachos como están,este tema me interesa mucho, ya estoy en la construcción de un seguidor de lineas sencillo con transistores, el que pusieron mas atrás, pero alguien me dijo que funcionaria mejor con un 741. La cuestión es que no encuentro nada referente a eso. pero quedo con la duda, si alguien sabe como o tiene un esquema , se lo agradecería
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS Y ADELANTE CON NUESTROS PROYECTOS



Esta prohibido escribir con letras mayúsculas; por que es como si gritaras


----------



## yeso1979

Hola fanaticos de la robotica, el semestre pasado presenté en mi escuela un seguidor de línea con compuertas pero además de seguir una línea negra tiene varias funciones, como son:

1. sigue un borde y no una franja
2. puedes seleccionar que borde seguir, el interno o el externo
3. tiene dos velocidades, lenta y rápida
4. puedes darle start/stop con cualquier control remoto
5. si detecta una linea de meta para automaticamente y emite un sonido
6. juego dinamico de luces (delanteras, stop y parqueo)
7. mecanicamente está articulado y eso le da más libertad de movimiento

Bueno esas son las principales características de mi proyecto, si alquien desea conocerlo favor responder y lo publico.

Saludos


----------



## SAYTRONIC

yeso1979 dijo:


> Hola fanaticos de la robotica, el semestre pasado presenté en mi escuela un seguidor de línea con compuertas pero además de seguir una línea negra tiene varias funciones, como son:
> 
> 1. sigue un borde y no una franja
> 2. puedes seleccionar que borde seguir, el interno o el externo
> 3. tiene dos velocidades, lenta y rápida
> 4. puedes darle start/stop con cualquier control remoto
> 5. si detecta una linea de meta para automaticamente y emite un sonido
> 6. juego dinamico de luces (delanteras, stop y parqueo)
> 7. mecanicamente está articulado y eso le da más libertad de movimiento
> 
> Bueno esas son las principales características de mi proyecto, si alquien desea conocerlo favor responder y lo publico.
> 
> Saludos



Buen día yeso1979, seria magnifico el aporte a muchos foristas incluyéndome  nos gustaría conocer el seguidor, sería un gran aporte conocer tanto el circuito como  la parte mecánica.


----------



## yeso1979

Para Saytronic y todos los interesados, aqui les dejo imagenes y circuito de mi carrito seguidor de línea multifuncional. Cualquier inquietud con gusto se responderá. Saludos y sigamos creando electrónica.


----------



## SERGIOD

yeso1979 dijo:


> Para Saytronic y todos los interesados, aqui les dejo imagenes y circuito de mi carrito seguidor de línea multifuncional. Cualquier inquietud con gusto se responderá. Saludos y sigamos creando electrónica.



Bien laborioso tu proyecto gracias por compartirlo una vez vi un carrito seguidor de lineas pero lo peculiar bueno esa vez fue que usaron un pic 16f84c


----------



## yeso1979

SERGIOD dijo:


> Bien laborioso tu proyecto gracias por compartirlo una vez vi un carrito seguidor de lineas pero lo peculiar bueno esa vez fue que usaron un pic 16f84c


Si claro un poco complejo el diseño a punta de compuertas y ni te digo del montaje... Como era para el curso de digitales entonces tocaba aplicar todo eso. Bueno con un PIC ya la cosa es simple.


----------



## SAYTRONIC

yeso1979 dijo:


> Para Saytronic y todos los interesados, aqui les dejo imagenes y circuito de mi carrito seguidor de línea multifuncional. Cualquier inquietud con gusto se responderá. Saludos y sigamos creando electrónica.



Buen día  yeso1979, esta magnifico el SLM ( Seguidor de Linea Multifuncional) un excelente trabajo  muchas gracias por compatir su trabajo en el foro, me gusto la articulacion, la parte mecánica  ¿Que tipo de caja le construyo?

Saludos.


----------



## dip6

Hola a todos,

Hace un par de años hice un seguidor con lógica Arduino y colgue las fuentes en la web:







Aquí os dejo el enlace por si os sirve de ayuda: n00b0t.tikitake.com


----------



## Rnl

hola quisiera conocer mas de proyecto soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y me interesa mucho tu proyecto gracias



yeso1979 dijo:


> Hola fanaticos de la robotica, el semestre pasado presenté en mi escuela un seguidor de línea con compuertas pero además de seguir una línea negra tiene varias funciones, como son:
> 
> 1. sigue un borde y no una franja
> 2. puedes seleccionar que borde seguir, el interno o el externo
> 3. tiene dos velocidades, lenta y rápida
> 4. puedes darle start/stop con cualquier control remoto
> 5. si detecta una linea de meta para automaticamente y emite un sonido
> 6. juego dinamico de luces (delanteras, stop y parqueo)
> 7. mecanicamente está articulado y eso le da más libertad de movimiento
> 
> Bueno esas son las principales características de mi proyecto, si alquien desea conocerlo favor responder y lo publico.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Stell

Hola, buenas tardes, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, este es mi problema.
Estoy realizando un seguidor de línea negra y ya tengo toda la circuiteria conectada que funciona bien,
pero ocurre un problema, los motores giran perfectamente mientras tengo el carro separado del suelo,
pero en cuanto toca el piso se paran, como si no pudieran el carrito, pero lo he montado en una placa 
menos pesada y es el mismo problema. 
Uso una batería de 9v, creo que son 150mA (no estoy segura),
es problema de amperaje? La verdad no sé mucho de electrónica

De antemano muchas gracias!!


----------



## yafico

Hola Stell, la verdad a mi me ha pasado mucho que cuando utilizo baterías de 9 voltios no me dan la potencia suficiente para mover los motores por falta de potencia, una solución es poner pilas de 1.5 voltios  en portapilas, la cantidad que necesito,( es decir si necesito 9 voltios pongo 6 pilas en serie) o no se si utilizas directamente los motores a las llantas, por lo cual puedes utilizar poleas que le den mas fuerza a las llantas, en fin no se si se ese el problema pero si podes probar el circuito con una fuente de voltaje de por lo menos 1 amperio directamente podrás ver cual es el problema, también podes probar con motoreductores que te darán mas fuerza para que avance el carro, pero se reducirá la velocidad, si puedes poner el circuito o fotos del carro hecho para ver los posibles problemas seria mejor, porque aquí estoy adivinando soluciones, trata de mostrar algo para poder darte una solución fiable y tengas un mejor resultado, vale, saludos


----------



## Stell

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, creo que si es la potencia como dices...
Verás... tengo 4 pilas de 1.5v puestas en paralelo para el arduino y dos de 9v igual en paralelo para los motores, no sé si esté bien, es que no se mucho de electrónica. Te adjunto una imagen


----------



## yafico

Hola Stell, como estas, bueno primero quiero aclararte que el arduino debe operar entre los 7 y 12 voltios por lo que al poner las 4 pilas en paralelo solo tienes 1.5 voltios y no te funcionara, te recomiendo que uses una pila de 9 voltios para el arduino, la cual debes conectar al pin "VIn" que es el positivo, o el cable rojo, y al otro  pin "GND" ira el negativo que es el cable negro.

También veo un driver para los motores, creo y no estoy seguro es el L293, no se alcanza a ver claramente pero creo si es porque es muy común usarlo para este fin, bueno para que puedas usarlo correctamente debes ponerle a este unos 7.5 voltios, o sea 5 pilas de 1.5 voltios en serie no en paralelo para que los motores se alimente de este voltaje.

Una recomendación mas, los motores que tienes no te funcionaran, porque son de velocidad y no tienen mucha fuerza y al ponerlos directamente a las llantas estas no se moverán al ponerlo en el suelo te recomiendo que pongas los motores separados de las llantas  le pongas una pequeña polea y los unas a las llantas con un elástico o correa de caucho, o sino te hagas un motorreductor o lo compres en fin te adjunto unas imágenes, espero te sirvan y puedas terminar tu proyecto, pon mas fotos para ver tu avance y si necesitas mas ayuda la podes pedir en cualquier momento


----------



## palurdo

Hola, adjunto un tutorial muy básico y bastante detallado sobre hacer un seguidor de linea sin usar microcontroladores. Se implementa al estilo BEAM, que aunque ya no se usa mucho, es muy educativo y el tutorial no es muy antiguo. El único problema, si es que es un problema, es que está en inglés, pero es un inglés escrito por un hispano, así que es bastante mas entendible que si fuera un ingles escrito por un chino....


----------

